# Around Alone photos



## Jonathan316 (Aug 5, 2003)

Wanted to offer a link to a project which was put on line today, an image library from Bruce Schwab showing his running of the Around Alone race in 2003. Bruce won 5th place in that race and each of the five legs of the Around Alone are offered in a photo library at the link below.

The collection contains about 750 images from a 5,000 image collection and covers only his 2003 Around Alone race with the aim of drawing attention and donations for his run in the Vendee Globe in 2004. Bruce Schwab will be the only American entered in this glorious international sailing competition and is in serious need of financial support and sponsorships.

The pages are at:

http://www.bluecollarsailor.com/alone

The collection offers a small glimpse of Bruce Schwab''s efforts in 2003 and offers a conduit for sending some PayPal money his way. Worthy cause, patriotic effort, truly a brilliant adventure sailor worthy of support by the entire sailing community.

Thank you!

Jonathan

[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jonathon, just saw your post and wanted to say thanks for it. I love the singlehanded circumnavigation races, Around Alone and Vendee Globe, and really enjoyed the photos. Can''t wait till the next Vendee Globe begins.
Regards,
Peter K., S/V Waltzing Matilda
Cape Dory 26, Hull #42


----------

